# steelicarus discovers the training section of UKM



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Finished a couple of major half year long projects friday so im finally back in the gym hence the journal to be honest/sane. Am shocked at how weak I am. feel like ive actually taken a few steps backwards so be patient until im back to my usual awesomeness.

Corsica trek was done so now Im just focusing on getting as big and strong and sexy as possible. Ive gone about 3 months without a day off and I'm seriously sleep deprived (4-6 hours a night) but that's all gonna change baby.

Training: starting off with rippentoe's starting strength with some metabolic conditioning thrown in.

Diet: fish and rice cakes then fish, then rice cakes....then fish...then some rice cakes....then some fish. finally some dry white wine to dehydrate me

Actually, no set plan because I cant get really obsessive about details or just give up all together. Just aiming to eat as much and as cleanly as possible.

Supps: boditronics HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! fish oil, vitamin c and yohimbol. Only problem is the yohimbol which makes me freak out a bit. (on the plus side I'm hard as a rock for ages  )

Today:

Squats

Warm up (50kg) x6

70kg x 6

70kg x 6

70kg x 6

Dumbbell bench press

Warm up (20kg) x 6

20kg x 6

22kg x 6

24kg x 6

Pullups 3 x to failure (strict, NO KIPPING)

Finisher: kettlebell swings (20kg) full pood (ie overhead) 3x10 reps. Totally fooked me.

ok I should explain that I suck at pullups. I hate them with a passion because my arms are fooking tiny. I cant stand the idea of standing in front of an idea and doing bicep curls. hey, we've all got our issues.

started off strong and felt like I was going to do loads. called the other scrawny fookers in the gym to come watch. some took out their camera phones so they could say to their kids, 'I was there'. The speed and form was amazing to see. Women swooned and men wanted to buy my gymkit from me. Money was thrust into my shorts and sponsership deals came in fast and thick with each rep...until the 7th rep.

I tried again and got to 5 reps. Women cried and men beat me with pieces of garden hose

Tried one last time and could only do 3. effergies of me were hung from lamposts and burnt.

I suck I know but thats why I'm posting this here so i can look back and say I improved.

pics are coming but until then heres some gayness....


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

good luck mate


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

leonface said:


> good luck mate


cheers dudester:thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good luck mate  gonna be keeping a look on this to see how you get on :thumbup1: i know how you feel with pull ups i suck as at them to lol mines arent even very strict form pmsl we all have our weaknessess tho ay


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

*makes you some food, greg style


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Ryan16 said:


> Good luck mate  gonna be keeping a look on this to see how you get on :thumbup1: i know how you feel with pull ups i suck as at them to lol mines arent even very strict form pmsl we all have our weaknessess tho ay


cheers for the input dude. pullups are my whitewhale but i'll get dem b*stards! :cool2:


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

gerg said:


> *makes you some food, greg style


*takes it and puts it in him.

dont forget im making chilleh and guac tonight! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

if all else fails i'll just attach kittens to the top of the pullups bar, and set fire to the floor


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

gerg said:


> if all else fails i'll just attach kittens to the top of the pullups bar, and set fire to the floor


kitteh!!!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Hello sweetcheeks!!

I'll be keeping an eye on this thread! Should be interesting as you're a very dedicated boy!!

What kind of routine are you going to do?


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

steelicarus said:


> *takes it and puts it in him.
> 
> dont forget im making chilleh and guac tonight! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


Have a look at my 'healthy' chili recipe in 'Suliks Kitchen'. I love a good chili burn!


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

suliktribal said:


> Hello sweetcheeks!!
> 
> I'll be keeping an eye on this thread! Should be interesting as you're a very dedicated boy!!
> 
> What kind of routine are you going to do?


hey 'tighthole'

im following ripp's SS

* Wichita Falls Novice Program*

Monday

Squat 3x5

Bench press/press 3x5 (alternating)

Chin-ups: 3 sets to failure or add weight if completing more than 15 reps

Wednesday

Squat 3x5

Press/bench press 3x5 (alternating)

Deadlift 1x5/Powerclean 5x3 (alternating)

Friday

Squat 3x5

Bench press/press 3x5 (alternating)

Pull-ups: 3 sets to failure or add weight if completing more than 15 reps

looks boring as hell but it works. im swimming.running/climbing on the days in between too which might not be a smart move


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

steelicarus said:


> cheers for the input dude. pullups are my whitewhale but i'll get dem b*stards! :cool2:


well once you have concered them you can let me bask in your knowledge of them :cool2: :beer:


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Ryan16 said:


> well once you have concered them you can let me bask in your knowledge of them :cool2: :beer:


lol, im just gonna aim for one extra rep each time at the very least like Milo carrying the baby cow each day until it grew into a full sized bull http://books.google.com/books?id=tcYwDoJzxFwC&pg=PA131&dq=newborn#v=onepage&q=newborn&f=false


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

When are you gonna come to my gym for a sesh!?


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

suliktribal said:


> When are you gonna come to my gym for a sesh!?


where's your gym? i train at gl14 now, the Gayest gym in all of Manchester


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

:lol: Nice intro dude

Good luck with the training Finn!


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Captain Hero said:


> :lol: Nice intro dude
> 
> Good luck with the training Finn!


cheers sexyface! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

steelicarus said:


> where's your gym? i train at gl14 now, the Gayest gym in all of Manchester


Evolution in Rochdale buddy boy. It's a great gym!

Get you a free sesh probably. http://www.evolutionphysicalexcellence.com/


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

suliktribal said:


> Evolution in Rochdale buddy boy. It's a great gym!
> 
> Get you a free sesh probably. http://www.evolutionphysicalexcellence.com/


you sexy b*stard. i love that place, greg and i have been a couple of times. will deffo have to come. when are their step classes?


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

steelicarus said:


> you sexy b*stard. i love that place, greg and i have been a couple of times. will deffo have to come. *when are their step classes*?


You'd best be joking!!!

I only pump iron, chum chum.


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

suliktribal said:


> You'd best be joking!!!
> 
> I only pump iron, chum chum.


slghtly worried there was a chance you thought i wasnt joking...****


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

steelicarus said:


> slghtly worried there was a chance you thought i wasnt joking...****


Don't be worried babycakes.

When you popping down?


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

steelicarus said:


> you sexy b*stard. i love that place, greg and i have been a couple of times. will deffo have to come. when are their step classes?


i thought we were going to go to the legs bums and tums classes?


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

gerg said:


> i thought we were going to go to the legs bums and tums classes?


lol, sulik wont be impressed when we turn up in matching spandex


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

OMG you're actually training? haha

Nar good luck mate i know how fecking hard it is to put mass on. Be watching this closely so i can see how you get on with Rippentoe's routine, i was going to do that last year but then fobbed it off for HST instead and got some great gains.


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Bonzer said:


> OMG you're actually training? haha
> 
> Nar good luck mate i know how fecking hard it is to put mass on. Be watching this closely so i can see how you get on with Rippentoe's routine, i was going to do that last year but then fobbed it off for HST instead and got some great gains.


i know! goodbye adult lounge!

im only doing ripps for a bit then moving onto HST, if i can ge the gains you got ill be well chuffed. btw i had the shake u gave me this morning. soooo nice!


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

****! Woke up late and managed to catch the Monday morning Guitly Crowd. Gym was packed and it's a tiny gym too.

Anyway

Squats:

Warm up 50kg x5

70kg x 5 (with DOMS, I almost passed out/jizzed myself)

80kg x 5

87.5kg x 5

Deadlifts

I asked some knob if he minded moving his bench a foot so I could deadlift parallell to the wall and he looked at me as if I'd asked him to show me one of his testicles. Knob. My own fault really for interrupting his weighted-rotator-cuff-spinning-around-the-head exercise..

Warm up

70kg x 5

80kg x 5

100 kg x 5

100kg x 5

Bench press

Couldnt even get near the bench so I did 300 pressups instead

Am fooked. Squatting through the DOMS was hell but felt kinda nice too. Royksopp got me through it tho!


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

hopefully your deads will improve quickly as you should be much stronger

all the 300 press-ups!

if i stand on my left foot for too long i get a weird mix of pain and endorphins :S


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

gerg said:


> hopefully your deads will improve quickly as you should be much stronger
> 
> all the 300 press-ups!
> 
> if i stand on my left foot for too long i get a weird mix of pain and endorphins :S


you assface, i was quite happy with my deads considering ive not done none any for the past 2-3 months. anyway i have to go heavier next time i do them...only problem is that i dont think gl14 have enough plates :S


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

take rope/velcro and attach dumbbells to the bar.

failing that get 2 volunteers to hold onto a barbell whilst you lift it


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

gerg said:


> take rope/velcro and attach dumbbells to the bar.
> 
> failing that get 2 volunteers to hold onto a barbell whilst you lift it


volunteers? they balked at moving a foot. i got enough weird looks today just because I was deadlifting and not doing rotator cuff pain explosions or swiss ball humping. Meh...why do i love that gym so much!?


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

I see your from Stockport mate - unlucky 

Subbed


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

steelicarus said:


> volunteers? they balked at moving a foot. i got enough weird looks today just because I was deadlifting and not doing rotator cuff pain explosions or swiss ball humping. Meh...why do i love that gym so much!?


take off your pants and ask them


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

frowningbudda said:


> I see your from Stockport mate - unlucky
> 
> Subbed


half mate, other half of the time im in old trafford, :thumb:


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

gerg said:


> take off your pants and ask them


the gym said i wasnt allowed to do that anymmore after the whole sauna-naked-orgy debacle


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

steelicarus said:


> ****! Woke up late and managed to catch the Monday morning Guitly Crowd. Gym was packed and it's a tiny gym too.
> 
> Anyway
> 
> ...


Bloody hell, Fin. That's some jump in strength over your last session.

Schweet.


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

lol cheers dude, i think i just manned up and realised if i only had 5 reps I could push the boat out a bit and stop being a likkle bitch


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

steelicarus said:


> stop being a likkle bitch


You'll always be mine, my pedigree chum!

Good squatting, dude.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

not as gay in here as I hoped....3 pages so far and not even a pic of your penis...is it poorly or something...most odd :stuart:


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

IanStu said:


> penis...is it poorly or something...most odd :stuart:


It's currently occupied. As usual!


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

IanStu said:


> not as gay in here as I hoped....3 pages so far and not even a pic of your penis...is it poorly or something...most odd :stuart:


people are getting tired of seeing it. btw dont work out freeballed. i sat on myself twice today.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

steelicarus said:


> people are getting tired of seeing it. btw dont work out freeballed. i sat on myself twice today.


LOL...did something similar when doing dips with 2 15k plates hanging between my legs...wont go into to much description but I now speak with a very high voice and am keen on flower arranging :confused1:


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

IanStu said:


> LOL...did something similar when doing dips with 2 15k plates hanging between my legs...wont go into to much description but I now speak with a very high voice and am keen on flower arranging :confused1:


lol!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Lol.

Nothing worse than when you sit down on your man-swingers.

Just another benefit of steroids. Cures that!


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

suliktribal said:


> Lol.
> 
> Nothing worse than when you sit down on your man-swingers.
> 
> Just another benefit of steroids. Cures that!


You still using dude?


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

steelicarus said:


> You still using dude?


No. I've been off two weeks now. Saturday was my first day of PCT.

Didn't want to come off!!!!

But, no job=no gear!!

*whimpers*


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Boo. You cannhave one of mine if u like ;p


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

steelicarus said:


> Boo. You cannhave one of mine if u like ;p


You know the answer's always yes for you, chickenchops.

Gimme a jowb!

I found a video for you.


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

'Hello 'dere! My name is Finn and I've been anally penetrated by my workout.'

'Hi Finn!'

Only third session in and im dying. If anyone else has done Starting Strength can you let me know if the DOMS will eventually go away or wilol every first rep make me lose control of my bladder?

*Squat:*

*
Warm up 80kgx5*

85kg x 5

90kg x 5

92.5 kg x 5 *(PB!)*

*Dumbbell bench*

22kg x 5

24kg x 5

24 kg x 5

*M*therf*ckingb*stardc*ntfaced*ckweed pullups*

6-5-4

Is it cheating if I do my pullups first in the workout? I want to hit double figures within a month.

*Kettlebell swings (overhead) 20kg x 3*

Really hard workout, really hard first few reps but got there in the end, Noticed it took a whole 10 more minutes to complete this workout. Am going to stick with this workout for 3-6 weeks then do Bonzer's HST once I (a) figure out how it works ( B) employ an austistc kid to explain it to me.


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

steelicarus said:


> 'Hello 'dere! My name is Finn and I've been anally penetrated by my workout.'
> 
> 'Hi Finn!'
> 
> ...


Looking good in the squats mate:beer:

I've gone well **** at pullups i could do 3x16 no problem at one time and now i'm struggling for 2x8:confused1:

The HST routine is fairly simple, i will print out mine for you today and show you on Fri. Also because i've done it i know 1 or 2 areas i would now do different, so can show you that also mate.

Keep up the good work


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

My advice on pullups? I went from being able to do 3 to doing 300 a day at one point last summer. Get a pull up bar every time you walk past do one pullup. Every time you go to the gym do at least one set of pullups, it's just something that takes time. Anyway congrats on the squat


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

btw pood is the unit of measurement (16kg = 1poo), overhead style is referred to as american ;P

you know my advice for pullups is to do kipping with a slight negative on the way down. fck what everybody else thinks


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

Ooooohh, looky here what i've found. Finnjet Jones Diary. Subscribed. Expect abuse ape-boy.


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Bonzer said:


> Looking good in the squats mate:beer:
> 
> I've gone well **** at pullups i could do 3x16 no problem at one time and now i'm struggling for 2x8:confused1:
> 
> ...


cheer dude, yea print it out and bring it tomorrow because for some reason Ic ant get my head around it!


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Bambi said:


> My advice on pullups? I went from being able to do 3 to doing 300 a day at one point last summer. Get a pull up bar every time you walk past do one pullup. Every time you go to the gym do at least one set of pullups, it's just something that takes time. Anyway congrats on the squat


done  !


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

kawikid said:


> Ooooohh, looky here what i've found. Finnjet Jones Diary. Subscribed. Expect abuse ape-boy.


imma gonna stab you dogboy, and stop nicking my avvy pics! *woof woof!


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Today: rest day

Went for a swim and basically sank. Legs feel like two iron posts so I only managed about 20 mins in the pool. Used the opportunity to stretch out a bit.

fell off the wagon yesterday as I didn't prepare enough food and ended up visiting the holy hell that is KFC.....and MacDonalds.

Hating myself for it now today. Feel slow and sluggish and bloated. Put sh*t in, you get sh*t out.

*goes and sits in the corner eating dry protein powder


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

steelicarus said:


> Today: rest day
> 
> Went for a swim and basically sank. Legs feel like two iron posts so I only managed about 20 mins in the pool. Used the opportunity to stretch out a bit.
> 
> ...


I definately notice the difference between when I havent been maccies/ kfc and when I have, especially since Ive been eating cleaner for 6 weeks now. Dont worry about yesterday now dude, focus on today.

chin up mate.......... FINNATRON *ACTIVATE*


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Captain Hero said:


> I definately notice the difference between when I havent been maccies/ kfc and when I have, especially since Ive been eating cleaner for 6 weeks now. Dont worry about yesterday now dude, focus on today.
> 
> chin up mate.......... FINNATRON *ACTIVATE*


*transformers sound

cheers dudester!!!!


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Now now homeboy,only just seen this,bet its a right laugh doing rippletoe after a few months non training eh??! :thumb:

What are you goals for your journal then?? Just to look hot as fcuk??


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Yo uo whiteboy. I swear it's like being given a whole new body. As for the goal, yep! On stage in a month pretty

much naked so I need to look fit as fook. General health and

fitness goals too. Summers coming

and my speedos are unforgiving!


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

:lol: The Speedo's never lie mate,they can be your best friend and worst enemy rolled into 1

Looking good is where i'm at for summer,fancy a part in 'Never Back Down 2:A Mancs Revenge' by August:lol:


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

That's cos us mancs RULE!


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

I hear ya blood:cool2:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

steelicarus said:


> ...Went for a swim and basically sank. Legs feel like two iron posts so I only managed about 20 mins in the pool. Used the opportunity to stretch out a bit...


That reminded me of the first time I got back into the pool after doing a cycle. Being a few stone of muscle heavier than the last time I had been in, I felt a foot lower in the water.

Following your antics as always F!

All the best,

J


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

You're an odd bloke Finn.

But good luck with your journo


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

steelicarus said:


> Just aiming to eat as much and as cleanly as possible.
> 
> Only problem is the yohimbol which makes me freak out a bit. (on the plus side I'm hard as a rock for ages  )


Finn, is it Primaforce Yohimbine HCL your using?? What dose are you on and is it spread out or all at once?

Have you run a rough diet through Fitday to get approx daily macros. Just to get an idea really and make sure your hitting your protein.

I've made many many mistakes dude and wasted months of training, but what i have found is macro's are everything if you wanna grow. Dont need to obsess over them. Just run it thru, get an idea, tweek it to make sure your on the right track and roll with it. Last year i thought i was eating well, ran it thru Fitday and found i was only on 200g protein. Upped it to 300 min a day and made a big leap in growth and PB's.


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

kawikid said:


> Finn, is it Primaforce Yohimbine HCL your using?? What dose are you on and is it spread out or all at once?
> 
> Have you run a rough diet through Fitday to get approx daily macros. Just to get an idea really and make sure your hitting your protein.
> 
> I've made many many mistakes dude and wasted months of training, but what i have found is macro's are everything if you wanna grow. Dont need to obsess over them. Just run it thru, get an idea, tweek it to make sure your on the right track and roll with it. Last year i thought i was eating well, ran it thru Fitday and found i was only on 200g protein. Upped it to 300 min a day and made a big leap in growth and PB's.


my diet is messed up. ive got a free afternoon today so im going to rape fitday. cheers for that dude! No matter how well I train in the gym im always letting myself down with diet.


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

today's update is going to be really hard to do seeing as Ive lost the use of both arms, shoulders complexes and sphincter. Y'see a few days ago Bonzer was round mine and suggested I try HST training. Me, being naive and idiotic like a Labrador puppy went 'okah!' and after my two days of allotted rest went to the gym this morning to try it out. It would have been easier/faster to have just grabbed my ankles and bit my pillow.

Without going into too much detail the locker room door almost sent me flying postworkout. I'm pumped like a mudderfudder and feel shamed after a 45m workout.

Was hard to go back to lesser weights and I havent used th HST calculator yet so Im a bit off:

squats [email protected]

db bench [email protected]

db flyes [email protected]

lat pulldown [email protected]

db military press [email protected]

tricep pushdown [email protected]

bb curl [email protected]

finisher pullups AMRAP

ok looking over it i can see massive weaknesses especially shoulders and arms (which are funnily enough what feel like they might explode right now) I ran out of time so Im going back tonight to do deadlifts and core work

*SHOUTOUTS:*

*Bonzer* for the endless taunting and teasing that resulted in today

*Kawikid* for kicking my **** on fbook

*Gerg* for physically trapping me in the kitchen yesterday until I ate all my food (yes I'm that retarded).

As always any feedback, constructive criticisms, passive aggressive banter or suggestive naked pictures are always welcome.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

steelicarus said:


> That's cos us mancs RULE!


Yeah, but you're a G®eek


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

update update Braap braaap barapp

First week off in a loooooong time and I've spent most of it doing manual labour FFS (digging, painting, lifting, sleeping in the sun like a cat).

But I have also been going gym (honest g'vnor)

squats

50kg warm up x 15

60kg x 15

bench press (not db's this week because i was at a different gym)

50kg x 15 x 2

DB flyes

35kg x 2

Lat pull down (they didnt have one so i did 15 pullups)

Rows

35kg x 15

Shoulder Press

(on a stoopid machine  )

35kg x 15 x 2

Tricep pull down 2 x 15 @ 35kg

and the dreaded biceps:

Hammer curls (arguably more functional)

2 x 15 @ 15kg

Going again in an hour so i'll update then  then go home and dig up 8 meters of rock


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

*buys you a present


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

gerg said:


> *buys you a present


sh*t i almost left without picking it up. :thumb: :thumb : will you take naked pictures of me tonight btw?

...for my journal?


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

nice lifts but come on squats could be a little better now


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

i know. dunno why i was being such a pussy, could have done more. will recitify it tonight


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Let me know if you fancy an hour of pain again sometime mate.


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

how have i missed this thread buddy,, keep up the hard work porn star


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

How are those fish and rice cakes going for you steel?

tasty stuff


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

gemilky69 said:


> Let me know if you fancy an hour of pain again sometime mate.


'[email protected] of pain? I wish, I had doms for the fortnight after. Can we do it again ? :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

yesterday was a weird one:

i know im pretty self destructive, the reason why I wanna go gym it to try and curb those tendancies...so i ended up smashing **** out of myself in the gym last night to the point i couldnt get my tight-as-f*ck t shirt off myself and had to ask the sauna boys to undress me

prepare for craziness:

leg press

220kg x 15

232kg x 10

260kg x 15 x 2

lat pulldown

45kg x 15 x 2

34kg x 15

military press

37.5kg x 15 x 2

30kg x 15 x 2

tri pull down

25kg x 10 x 3

bench press (after the tris so i almost knocked myself out after preexhausting myself like a retard)

20kg x 15 x 3

this all took 45 mins without rest but tbh felt good to be bad


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

steelicarus said:


> '[email protected] of pain? I wish, I had doms for the fortnight after. Can we do it again ? :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> yesterday was a weird one:
> 
> ...


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Lol. I wore a compression shirt last workout and looked like I belonged in the special school trying to get it off without dislocating my shoulder/hip


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

steelicarus said:


> Lol. I wore a compression shirt last workout and looked like I belonged in the special school trying to get it off without dislocating my shoulder/hip


why didn't you go the gym today?

do i need to put chilli oil in your shower gel again?


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

It's show week!!!


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

all the excuses!


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

yay! show is over and i'm off for 6 months now so back to training 

squats 60kgx15 warm up

70kgx15

db bench (shockingly bad) 20kgx15x2

db flyes 12kgx 15

rows 50kg x 15 (changed grip half way through because i could feel a nerve 'clicking' and it scared the sh*t outta me.

db shoulder press 12kgx15x2

triceps 15x14kgx2

hammer curls 14x15x2



sunday:

15 lengths breast stroke

10 lengths back stroke

2 times knob stroke (in the shower)

crap i know but at least im back in the gym  and the only way is up


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

I'll sub this, someone around my sort of strength, (not very often I find weak feckers on here so I'll make hay)

Good luck mate !


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Cheeky fecker

*hulk smash.....egg cartons


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

sunday: FRAN

Time? 12:58

WTF is FRAN?






Monday:

got hit by a car, shoulder and neck messed up

go figure


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

yay!

fran reps!


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

tomorrow 5 bars of death


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

steelicarus said:


> tomorrow 5 bars of death


isn't it supposed to be 3? what do you do with the other 2?


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

gerg said:


> isn't it supposed to be 3? what do you do with the other 2?


its five for me because im ****ing awesome


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

hey man! aint posted in here in a while, whats the 5 bars of death or whatever :whistling: ? you'l get back in the swing of strength soon enough done worry


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

Ryan16 said:


> hey man! aint posted in here in a while, whats the 5 bars of death or whatever :whistling: ? you'l get back in the swing of strength soon enough done worry


"Linda" aka "The three bars of death"






10-9-8-7-6-5-4-3-2-1 rep rounds for time of:

- 1.5x bw deadlift

- 1.0x bw bench press

- 0.75x bw squat clean

not sure what steelicarus's 5 bars of death entails :lol:


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

i did find a five bars of death but it looked like my ass would explode if i tried it.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

Complete 3 Rounds in Best Time Possible

Squat- reps=1 @ 90% 1rm

Bench- reps=2 @ 85% 1rm

Deadlift- reps=3 @ 80% 1rm

Power Clean- reps=4 @ 75% 1rm

Push Press- reps=5 @ 70% 1rm

?


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

gerg said:


> Complete 3 Rounds in Best Time Possible
> 
> Squat- reps=1 @ 90% 1rm
> 
> ...


FOOK DAT SHEEEET


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lmfao too much for ya finn?


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

tbh without being stabbed, having a **** load of barbells, or an assistant it would be difficult to do that workout quickly

i'm a fan of keeping it (fairly) simple

a bear complex might be a better idea... (and no that doesn't involve dmcc)


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Ryan16 said:


> Lmfao too much for ya finn?


yea right. i'd be there a whole day. bear complex eh? hmmmm

today:

swam. used the pool to get some mobility back into my shoulder after being hit by The Fat B*tch C*nt. Took is slow and concentrated on form. Did about 20 lengths breast stroke. Going to wrestling and mma next week if I'm all healed up so cant wait for that and The Fat B*tch C*nt's insurance are paying for physio which I'm hoping involves a 'happy ending'.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ohh is the physio a woman ?,

where you going to do the wrestling/mma ?


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

wrestling at a manc city centre club. mma at flight factory in salford flex n tone


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Ryan16 said:


> *ohh is the physio a woman ?*,
> 
> where you going to do the wrestling/mma ?


who cares? a blue tooth **** is ace


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

gerg said:


> "Linda" aka "The three bars of death"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gonna try this. Will report back.

Wanna stat with that FRAN on 1st tho. That looks good. The dude on the video is bouncing off a ball on the squat tho. Cheater!!!


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

kawikid said:


> I'm gonna try this. Will report back.
> 
> Wanna stat with that FRAN on 1st tho. That looks good. The dude on the video is bouncing off a ball on the squat tho. Cheater!!!


lol. greg was my witness. no cheating here.

greg took apic of me after. apparently i dont get gym dick


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Finny gettin hard-ons over the gym instructors?


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Ryan16 said:


> Finny gettin hard-ons over the gym instructors?


I've only ever seen one gym instructor once in there and it was a dude I argued with because i was deadlifting barefoot and he thought 3 mm of leather was going to protect me if i dropped anything on my foot.


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

Finn what is with the girly reps?


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Bonzer said:


> Finn what is with the girly reps?


i'm 'toning'

u kn*b. you said you were going to try FRAN


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lmao that so true mate, hope you dropped a plate on him?


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

steelicarus said:


> i'm 'toning'
> 
> u kn*b. you said you were going to try FRAN


Try FRAN:confused1:


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Ryan16 said:


> Lmao that so true mate, hope you dropped a plate on him?


nah, i just sh*t in the showers now


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice one man! The **** just hit the fan.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

You still backing out of another arms of death session then matey !!


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

gemilky69 said:


> You still backing out of another arms of death session then matey !!


Sir! No, Sir!

Y'know, I've tried to replicate that workout you out me through a few times and never been able to f*ck myself up as good as before. Looks like I'm comingbto yours again


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

friday: swam 20 lenths

sat: chest n tris (HST STYLEE)

weights has really gone down after accident.

20kgx15x3 decline bench DB

20kgx15x3 flat bench DB

tricep pull down 16kgx15x4

that's all I could do, pysio said im supposed to take it easy so there 

sunday

flexibilty and range of motion even better so worked on my pull ups and cleans. PB was 55kg Really felt like I could have hit 60kg but pussied out at the end.

monday

25 bastard lengths while some weirdo watched me for the entire time in the jacuzzi next to the pool. ****face.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Maybe the wierdo liked you in your speedos :whistling:


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

i was wearing mesh speedos so dunno what all the fuss was about. i dont mind people watching or looking, spurs me on, but when i walked past him later and nodded my head he looked like he was about to **** himself. I look at others in the gym if theyre doing something particularly awesome but i make a point of saying something and not just being the crazy guy in the corner touching himself behind a swissball.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

steelicarus said:


> yea right. i'd be there a whole day. bear complex eh? hmmmm
> 
> today:
> 
> swam. used the pool to get some mobility back into my shoulder after being hit by The Fat B*tch C*nt. Took is slow and concentrated on form. Did about 20 lengths breast stroke. *Going to wrestling* and mma next week if I'm all healed up so cant wait for that and The Fat B*tch C*nt's insurance are paying for physio which I'm hoping involves a 'happy ending'.


Did I hear you say wrestling, Finn? Submission? :innocent: 

J


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

You say submission and I start thinking something else  it's Greco roman wrestling darling so boners are allowed


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

walked into physio..hawt lady glides in to tell me she's called claire and she'll be working on me today. i start to panic because i'm not wearing any underwear and she's got a hot librarian look about her.

20 minutes later i'm fighting the urge to drop kick the b*tch / sh*tting myself from the sheer pain.

'let me know if it hurts' she says and all i can do is count the spots that are forming in front of me and trying to swallow all the blood i'm assuming is coming from my mouth/nose/ears/anus.

so...with that behind me Ive been working on my shwimming until I can rely on the shoulder a bit better.

wednesday 25 lengths breast stroke again with crazy stalker guy watching from the sidelines and touching himself.

thursday 11 in the morning before the entire cast of some ITV 6 fat fighters show decide to use the pool to cool their fat flabs. when the water tastes salty thats when its time to go. went back after work and finished off 13 more laps.


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

When did you have the smash Finn???

Any chance of placing me in the back??

Could do with a quick couple of grand:lol:


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

DNC said:


> When did you have the smash Finn???
> 
> Any chance of placing me in the back??
> 
> Could do with a quick couple of grand:lol:


lol too late. cheque one of three arrived this morning  im going car shopping this weekend. sorry mate. smash was last monday


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Crazy stalker guy was me and you liked it


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Callofthewild said:


> Crazy stalker guy was me and you liked it


 my mesh speedos wasn't it?


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

steelicarus said:


> lol too late. cheque one of three arrived this morning  im going car shopping this weekend. sorry mate. smash was last monday


Damn,got a sore neck from getting out of my pit this morning as well


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

steelicarus said:


> You say submission and I start thinking something else  it's Greco roman wrestling darling so boners are allowed


Your unorthodox thoughts were probably correct :whistling: . People don't tend to complain about the boners any more, ever since my extreme facial ticks and involuntary growls started :laugh:

Seriously though - nice move on getting into this. Great for adding a new dimension to stimulate your muscles as well as cardiovascular system. Muchos fun ahead me thinks.

:beer:

J


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Joshua said:


> Your unorthodox thoughts were probably correct :whistling: . People don't tend to complain about the boners any more, ever since my extreme facial ticks and involuntary growls started :laugh:
> 
> Seriously though - nice move on getting into this. Great for adding a new dimension to stimulate your muscles as well as cardiovascular system. Muchos fun ahead me thinks.
> 
> ...


whoop! cant wait for tomorrow now. im doing mma on mondays as well,. im just trying to think of as many ways to f*ck myself other than 5x5 :beer: am i wrestling you when ur up in manc then?

naked?

with jelly?


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

15 laps before jacuzzi boy walks in, gets into the middle of the pool and does 5 minutes of knee lifts before walking to the end of the pool and waiting for me. I swim n turn and whats this? fat f*cker is swimming alongside me racing me!

I still kicked his **** but whenever he'd be at the same wall I'd get to he'd wait for me to turn and race me to the end!

After about 5 mins of me kicking his ass I just stood at one end catching my breath and peeing. None queerer than folk!


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

steelicarus said:


> whoop! cant wait for tomorrow now. im doing mma on mondays as well,. im just trying to think of as many ways to f*ck myself other than 5x5 :beer: am i wrestling you when ur up in manc then?
> 
> naked?
> 
> with jelly?


Sounds like a lot of fun F. I must pass on the nakedness or the jelly. Nakedness you could poke an eye out (unless you can promise to stay calm). The mesh speedos would be an acceptable compromise though :lol: Jelly? - well jelly is just weird!!!  :lol:

Still don't know when I am going to be coming up to manc - work pressures are fairly substantial and I'm in court from the end of this month. As soon as I know I will let you know, but wrestling will be a good laugh when I come up - I'm looking forward to it  . You maybe able to show me a few moves, and who knows I maybe able to give you a tip or two too :whistling: .

J


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

IT HAS HAPPENED

After months of hyperactive squirrel training I now have a reason to train!

http://www.spartanrace.com/

It's going to be in Manchester but holy f*ck look at the prizes! LOOK AT THE PRIZES DUDE!!!!!


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

F - You do realise that you cannot use a spear when we are fighting, no matter how authentic.

I am more than happy with you wearing the helmet though, especially if it is very heavy.

J


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Glad training is going well for you Finn 

Also completely related, has anyone ever told you you look like Adrien Brody?


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Might have to sign up for that Spartan Race 

Be a challenge


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

frowningbudda said:


> Might have to sign up for that Spartan Race
> 
> Be a challenge


we need a fourth matey


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Captain Hero said:


> Glad training is going well for you Finn
> 
> Also completely related, has anyone ever told you you look like Adrien Brody?


sigh...yes. *stabs


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

well that was interesting;

went to greco roman wresting today with Bonzer from UKM and prompty had my ass handed to me. Today was an open matt session which was the equivalent of diving into the deep end, if that deep end was full of pirahnas and acid and random fingers going up asses.

Warm up was a game of five a side which resulted in me jogging around the hall doing flexibility drills and esposing the virtues of rugby to the walls while everyone else recreated the england-germany match.

After that everyone paired up and we were taken throug basic throws and grabs. Generally not having my head against someone else's crotch for so long and wearing as much clothing as i was was strange. However whilst Bonzer was kicking everyone's ass I really, really struggled. Apparently I don't like being hit, being picked up or being off balance which meant I was on the defensive a lot without countering.

I'm not going to quit, especially after just one session but want to really get over this seemingly mental barrier that's stopping me. Any advice would be welcome. Cheers


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

steelicarus said:


> we need a fourth matey


Might take you up on that,

just seeing if I can rope some of my mates into it as well


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

steelicarus said:


> well that was interesting;
> 
> went to greco roman wresting today with Bonzer from UKM and prompty had my ass handed to me. Today was an open matt session which was the equivalent of diving into the deep end, if that deep end was full of pirahnas and acid and random fingers going up asses.
> 
> ...


Going into any sort of action class like that mate for the first time is going to be daunting unless you just like scrapping:lol:

Its not something you can just fit straight into,it takes time.A few months down the line when you are loving it you'll wonder what all the fuss was about:thumb:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Whats got you into grappling and MMA dude? I started at a different place recently doing striking and grappling fundamentals and am, like you, getting my **** handed to me.

Within the first 2 minutes of the first session my lungs were burning, by the end of the striking session my hands were shaking and my shoulders already aching, come the day after and DOMS set in well I had trouble getting out of bed!

Second session thursday just gone, more of the same AND I rip myself a mangina in my shorts right around the crotch going for a double leg take down. Every time I go for one it rips more and more :thumb: I also got paired up with someone taller and heavier than me so every time we were doing grappling moves, including one Powerslam style move it would really hit me BOOM. Good fun though!

Good luck dude, hope your enjoying it!


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Captain Hero said:


> Whats got you into grappling and MMA dude? I started at a different place recently doing striking and grappling fundamentals and am, like you, getting my **** handed to me.
> 
> Within the first 2 minutes of the first session my lungs were burning, by the end of the striking session my hands were shaking and my shoulders already aching, come the day after and DOMS set in well I had trouble getting out of bed!
> 
> ...


sorry dudester just saw this! sounds like you;re having loads of fun too! Im still on for next month btw just be gentle with me and use lube.

I sacked off wrestling after the instructor didnt bother to turn up. shame really as it was something I would have liked to get good at so I went to a friend's MMA club in Salford.

OMFG

its based in flex n tone for those of you who know what thats like and it was simply amazing. They've just moved in so its still a bit messy but everyone was really welcoming and friendly. Dont take that the wrong way tho, i still got my ass kicked but everyone (from the instructors to the people greg and I were partnered up with) were more than happy to stop and explain how they did what they did and how we could do it too.

Warm up was a typical martial arts warm up for 20 mins then the rest of the TWO HOURS involved passing the guard, two different take downs and then finished with some scrapping. Greg seems to be naturally kicking my **** so the only way I could retaliate was by emplying tickling and farting techniques first sued by ninjas I believe.

Seriously fantastic place, cant wait to go back. No bull, no egos (they actively turn away kn0bheads).

yay


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

so.,...i erm...tripped and fell........and signed up to a rugby tryout on august 4th. if you don't hear from me again its because iim in a full body cast and paying the nurses to **** me off through the plaster 

never played before, always wanted to. if anyone has any advice (like...not dying) let me know and I will do stuff to you. cheers!¬


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

steelicarus said:


> so.,...i erm...tripped and fell........and signed up to a rugby tryout on august 4th. if you don't hear from me again its because iim in a full body cast and paying the nurses to **** me off through the plaster
> 
> never played before, always wanted to. if anyone has any advice (like...not dying) let me know and I will do stuff to you. cheers!¬


rugby tryout? Please tell me it's Union as you will get hurt playing league. (I play union when I can be bothered). Union, you'll be looking at backs/wing so speed is the key. Fartleg (fnarr fnarr) training is the order for this.

That Spartan thing looks top. Why ow why do it in October... cold then.


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

its not league (or maybe even union?) im fast but reckon thats more to do with sheer terror of being chased and mowed down by big hairy b*stards that weight five times more than me.

dont worry about october, one of the obsticles is a wall of fire apparently  toasty


----------

